# Pics of my planted tanks in a window



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks to the great advice from this list, (special thanks to Aokashi, who showed me that it can be done), here are pics of my first successful planted tanks. These tanks get 80-90% of their light from a window. The artificial lights are only on for a couple of hours at night so 
I can admire the view. (It looks like the same betta in both tanks because they are brothers, Ezio and Altair.)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that is so beautiful! *steals bettas and tanks* ;D I am very jealous! Very awesome!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use window light too.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice XD great accomplishment!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

An Assassins Creed fan I see?  I love those games 

Your tanks look great too! I love how lush and green they are.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Window lights the best.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW!! I wish I had the creativity to pull that off!!! I have tons of plants, but not arranged nearly that beautifully!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can never achieve that thick look.


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

It took me months to get the design right, but that is what makes it so much fun.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just throw them in. You never know what your gonna get too. My semiaqyatics grow like weeds.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

How long have you had that set up? I'm surprised they're doing fine without a good light hood. Looks great though!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I added a 25 watt florescant light bulb.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Chocolate, you want 2-4 watts per gallon and you should use 6500k bulbs. Type of light is just as important if not more than watts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I also get plenty of natural light.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

That tank is _so _beautiful, I'll bet your bettas feel like wild bettas do, it's just gorgeous!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Except no dry season that kills them.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, I wish that didn't happen


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Without it they would overpopulate.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I am new to Bettas since I was asked to take a newly acquired Betta for the winter as he was not being heated and then the store owner where he was kept decided to turn shop's heat off at night. When they saw how well is being cared for, he was given to me for keeps! Anyway, he is still in his upgraded temporary 1 gal. I am doing a widow placement for supplemented natural light also. I now have a Fluval 5 gal,(got first) Fluval 2 gal side by side on one windowsill. A Marineland 2.5 gal and his bowl on other windowsill. All live planted. Working on my plan.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When my 25 watt was off for a week algae came.


----------

